# حصريا  شريط احبك يارب فى خلوتى فريق افا قسطور القس



## besho55 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

حصرياااااااااااااااااااااا
على منتديات ربي يسوع
وبس

شريط
احبك يارب فى خلوتى
فريق افا قسطور القس
بردنوها - مطاى - المنيا







احبك يارب فى خلوتى : Album Name
فريق افا قسطور القس : Atrist
Year Of Production : 2008
Number Of tracks : 9 tracks
Quality : Master Quality 128 kbps



لتحميل كل ترنيمة بمفردها

+++++++++++++++

أحبك يارب فى خلوتى
كلمات قداسة البابا
الحان وتوزيع مارك اسحق

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?k3mwmuzuzym





+++++++++++++++

يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك
كلمات قداسة البابا
الحان وتوزيع مارك اسحق

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yb4jtjjkvam


+++++++++++++++

يوم الصليب
كلمات خلف محروس
الحان وتوزيع مارك اسحق

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jdugzuc42cd


+++++++++++++++

وعد جديد
كلمات خلف محروس
الحان وتوزيع مارك اسحق

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0mizqjamjyt



+++++++++++++++

عين الرب
كلمات خلف محروس
الحان وتوزيع مارك اسحق

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gnhwnkmfark




+++++++++++++++

ادى المتألم
كلمات خلف محروس
الحان وتوزيع مارك اسحق


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?f35ykymm4ln


+++++++++++++++

المس نعشى
كلمات خلف محروس
الحان وتوزيع مارك اسحق

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ztodjaojnt4



+++++++++++++++

مجرد شكليات
كلمات والحان جرجس بولس
وتوزيع مارك اسحق

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4qwku1wbmzb


+++++++++++++++

ياللى دعيتك
توزيع مارك اسحق

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmmtwzvyzqj


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


تحميل الشريط كامل برابط واحد مضغوط
45 ميجا
لينك ميديا فاير


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4yny0j2trja



هذا الموضوع خااااااااص بمنتديات ربي يسوع
يرجى ذكر المصدر عند النقل


اترككم فى سلام ربي يسوع​


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الشريط
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## besho55 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا لمروركم وتعليقاتكم


----------



## نبيل يوسف فرج (24 فبراير 2010)

قلبى معكم وربنا يعوضكم بالنعيم فى الفردوس ياشهداء نجع حمادى


----------



## ابانوب اسحق (25 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا رابط التحميل ده واتمني من باقي الاعضاء استعماله فى المنتدي بكثره لانه مباشر وسريع الله يعوضك شريط جميل جدا


----------



## روما روما (5 مايو 2010)

ميرررررسى على الشريط
ربنا  يبارك حياتك​


----------



## امل رمزى (22 فبراير 2012)

:ura1::ura1:ربنا يعوض تعبكم على الشريط ويبارككم:ura1::ura1:


----------



## besho55 (3 مارس 2012)

شكراااااا ليكم ويارب الشريط يكون سبب بركة لكل اللى يسمع كلماتة


----------

